# evicting Bryce



## NeilO (13 Apr 2008)

sorry for the dumb question guys, but how do you get rid of this reoccurri ng tenant?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Apr 2008)

I'm guessing you're referring to Bryce, the guy in SketchUp and not Bryce the rendering program?

Delete him from the drawing window, open the Components browser and set the little drop down menu to _In model[/in], click on the little black arrow that points out to the right. Click on Purge unused.

Now, if you want to get rid of him permanently, you need to change the template you are using as the starting template. If you mostly draw woodworking sorts of things, e-mail me and I'll send you my template.

If you'd rather set up your own, let me know and I'll get you going.

Dave_


----------



## NeilO (13 Apr 2008)

Hi Dave, 
wasnt aware of a program called Bryce, so its the dude who annoyingly pops up every time I launch Sketchup...

yes, Its exclusively for woodworking, so a woody kinda template would be great..

i`ll follow your instructions , Dave and try to create my own template, but if you do happen to find an email dont be too surprised...  

Cheers


----------

